# I Want To See Your American Watches.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

After seeing those lovely Hamiltons that Knut and Hawkey posted in the Saturday thread I thought I ask to see more of our American watches, I do have a fondness for American brands ( like you didn't know that







).

We also have more members from across the pond since I last did an American watch thread so I hope they have a few nice examples to contribute too.

I'll start the ball rolling with my Hamilton Trent, a craking little watch fitted with the very fine Grade 770 movement of 22 jewels. At just 24mm wide I'm surprised Shorty hasn't tried to pinch it.









Maybe if I could pry the Zenith of her wrist (Roy has these back in stock I see) she would.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't have very many American-made watches, but I'm particularly fond of this one









*1937 Waltham*










This is probably my only other completely American watch. A bit of a franken this one, the case is from 1966 but the movement is from 1964. The hour and minute hands look like replacements too, although I believe they're of the correct type.

*Bulova Accutron Astronaut*










*Accutron 214 Tuning Fork Movement*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Waltham Rich, that's got to be 1940s or older? Any Accutron is always welcome in one of my threads. 

I don't want to restrict this thread to watches made entirely in the USA by the way folks. Don't be afraid of posting American watches with Swiss made movements, many American makers had their own factories in Switzerland to make movements for them.

Bring 'em on, please.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My only American is this Hamilton Ventura chronograph:










Is Lanco an American brand?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think Lanco is wholey Swiss Alan, from what I've read. I'm not an expert, of course. 

I'll add my my late version of the Ventura into this thread too. I love this design from Mr. Arbib, he had something special in mind when he designed the original in 1957. He had something special in mind in all of his watch designs, imho.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Strange to hear Lanco mentioned. Bought a ladies model for my wife in Caracas, Venezuela back between 1968-1972 when we lived there. The watch is still around, but not used and not in proper working order.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Three of my favourites


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Great thread!!!







Does it include Timex as well?







Just kidding...

I have probably posted these before, but they are all American

*1970 ACCUTRON*










*1996 TIMEX Manual Wind ( limited edition of 700 pieces )*










Ca. 1928-30 NEW HAVEN 7 jewels ( looks worn - runds great! )










1950's JARO 17 jewels










1940's WATERBURY










I haven't any Waltham watches yet, but they are on my wanted list









Knut

Some more...

1946 KELTON










CARAVELLE Auto










1920's ELGIN










Knut



williamsat said:


> Three of my favourites


Really like that Waltham Bill - looks sharp! Would you know the approx. year?


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi Knut.

Unfortunately I don't know the year, I would appreciate any help from other forum members.

I was told that it might have been a pilots watch, hence the large crown.It certainly gets plenty of attention when I wear it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan's done it again...this is like waving a red rag to a bull









I must resist...I could just post Hamilton, Hamilton, Hamilton









My first picture is a pair of Hamilton Huguenin Electrics. I believe these two to be virtually unique; they maybe the sole survivors of a small test run; none of my Hamilton experts (Rene Rondeau, etc) have been able to tell me anything about these watches







. They were bought together. Although produced at about the same time as the conventional American-made 500 & 505 Hamilton Electrics, they contain the swiss Landeron 4750 movements. Why would Hamilton jepodise their main sales line? My theory is here.










Next up, a couple of Hamilton Electric Nautilus 501; both have the 505 movement. I love the clean lines of this model. Sadly, many of these s/steel, circular Hamiltons are being used as donor watches for the more collectible asymmetric, gold cased models.










A break from the Hamiltons  A 1940's Gruen Curvex; this is the Sentinel model and features a very sweet Cal 300. Far too small for me to wear though; I cant read the numerals.


















Back to Hamiltons  but not an electric







This is what got me started in asymmetric cases; a Hamilton Thor from 1958 containing one of their finest movements, the 22 J Cal 770. I still have this watch...and always will. I must start wearing it again.










Another Hamilton  the T-403 contain a micro-rotor automatic.










Thats it for time being; I'm off to get some breakfast and then more DIY







, and then I'll post some more









Paul


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Hi Knut.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know the year, I would appreciate any help from other forum members.
> 
> I was told that it might have been a pilots watch, hence the large crown.It certainly gets plenty of attention when I wear it!


If you ever open the back, we would love to see the movement! It should contain a serial number. These watches often had a small, "modified" pocketwatch movement , hence the large crown









Knut


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Any Accutron is always welcome in one of my threads.
> 
> Bring 'em on, please.


Heres my small collections of Accutrons









very quick pic. with dust


















Mike


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

williamsat said:


> Hi Knut.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know the year, I would appreciate any help from other forum members.
> 
> I was told that it might have been a pilots watch, hence the large crown.It certainly gets plenty of attention when I wear it!


You can date Walthams from the serial number of the movement. There are several sources of this info on the Internet but I can't remember the link to the resourse I used now. Google should reveal all







[EDIT]Ahh, I see knut beat me to it







[/EDIT]

OK, here are a few more of mine, this time American brands using Swiss components:

*1950 Bulova*










*Gruen Veri-Thin*










*Wittnauer*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s my few `Americans`









*Accutron 218, dated `N0` (1970)*










*Benrus @1954,USA, 17 Jewel, 10K Gold Filled Case*



















*Benrus (17 Jewels ?) `Swiss `c1950`s?*

[attachmentid=6144]

I must admit I`m never quiet sure whether Benrus are classed as American or not









*Westclox unjeweled pin-pallet `Made In USA`*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate DIY









Whats this new Smiley mean? --->







Looks a bit rude to me
















These two are pushing the boundaries a bit....Swiss company, Swiss movement...

And I still haven't got to the Accutrons ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the 'Brighton' smiley.......


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Some real beauties you guys have! Yes, Benrus is considered an American brand. They often have the one-piece case which can be tricky to get the dial/movement out of. They also often use the two-piece stems - took me a while to figure that out when I restored a Benrus a while back
















Here's my second Hamilton










Knut


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Its the 'Brighton' smiley.......


Why am I not supprised that you`d know what it is Jase
















BTW Hawkey re your Hamiltons, aren`t they reissues of American designed & made originals by the same company?











knuteols said:


> Yes, Benrus is considered an American brand. They often have the one-piece case which can be tricky to get the dial/movement out of. They also often use the two-piece stems - took me a while to figure that out when I restored a Benrus a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Knut


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW Hawkey re your Hamiltons, aren`t they reissues of American designed & made originals by the same company?


Not the same company...not in my eyes anyway. Those quartz watches are made by the current owners of the "Hamilton" brand name --- the Swiss SWATCH Group.

So the only connection with the "American Watches" Theme is that their design is based on the 1960s designs (Richard Arbib) by the original American company.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Hawkey re your Hamiltons, aren`t they reissues of American designed & made originals by the same company?
> ...


I see, well at least the designs were American and didn`t you buy one of them while you were in the US ?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

1897, Runs beautifully


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Piping Rock.










Pacer and Ventura (Re-Issue)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan starts a thread....and then disappears









Very nice Piping Rock, Ron!

Three Stellaris watches....the band name of Sears, Roebuck and Co. so about American as Apple Pie.










And a couple of Hamilton Railroad Specials










My Waltham "Atom" watch...complete with its Swiss Landeron 4750 movement










Elgin...containing a West German movement (Junghans Atochron).


















And a Vantage Electric (a brand owned by Hamilton).










And I still haven't got to the Accutron pictures.....









Paul


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Hamilton Neilsen

Jazzmaster on order


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan starts a thread....and then disappears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky bugger.









This is one of my favourites, a Wittnauer automatic probably from the late 1960s.

The dial is particularly nice in that it changes its shade of silver depending on the angle of light falling on it. It's an effect that I've never been able to capture with a camera.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up stan

you've seen my bulovas and elgin drivers so i'll just post this 'un










the innards.










regards, john


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Guys, I am feeling humbled. I don't have any American watches. Not one.....

Still, I can ogle yours :tongue1:


----------



## pacifichrono (Dec 4, 2005)

*Here's my 14K Hamilton "Barton" along with a 14K Gruen...*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Quoll,

Enjoy. 

John,

Hey up mate.









Now I've got an internet connection (until Tiscali effs it up again later) I'll post another one.

I like the numerals on this Wittnauer, it's a 1960s 17 jewelled manual wind. The picture is a bit large but it does show the numerals quite well.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, American watch time, eh?

This is my favorite Timex, an aluminium cased 100 model. It's a daily winder with the loudest tick I own!

Good ol' Timex! This thing will outlast me I 'm certain.










--Charlie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This little Elgin is from 1950 and would have had a name (I suspect) but I've no idea what it is. The movement is a 17 jewelled grade 554, keeping good time.

At 25mm wide this is another one that the "shortness" could steal.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I don't have very many American-made watches, but I'm particularly fond of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on - Bulova American?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bulova was American Paul, the early Accutron movements were made in the States and the later ones were Swiss made.

Some Bulova mechanicals were made wholey in the USA too but many were American/ Swiss. Bulova had a movement factory in Switzerland.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Bulova was American Paul, the early Accutron movements were made in the States and the later ones were Swiss made.
> 
> Some Bulova mechanicals were made wholey in the USA too but many were American/ Swiss. Bulova had a movement factory in Switzerland.


Thanks for that. I have a Bulova but dunno if its Americam - from 70s.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The current crop of Bulova's are becomming available in the UK, some are Swiss made but others will be from the Far East, I think.

From a quick Google it apears that Bulova is American owned and now has a UK web site.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OK here's mine. Does it count?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't see why not Paul, if Bulova's ownership has remained American through the years. Many of the American owned companies used Swiss made movements and they are non the worse for that. One thing that Gruen, Bulova, Benrus and other firms retained was the American flair for designing cases and dials. Add a good Swiss movement into the pot and that makes for some very stylish and reliable watches.

Nice to see Bulova on sale in the UK again, it's a shame Hamilton can't be bothered to do the same.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> OK here's mine. Does it count?


I don`t know Paul, does it have a built in calculator?









OK, I`ll get my coat


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > OK here's mine. Does it count?
> ...


That old coat must be well worn out by now Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


It`s a religious relic


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Holy Herringbone!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Holy Herringbone!


 Yes Bruce


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Holy Herringbone!


Do I get the impression Mach does this a lot?

Maybe he should keep his coat on then











Stan said:


> Don't see why not Paul, if Bulova's ownership has remained American through the years. Many of the American owned companies used Swiss made movements and they are non the worse for that. One thing that Gruen, Bulova, Benrus and other firms retained was the American flair for designing cases and dials. Add a good Swiss movement into the pot and that makes for some very stylish and reliable watches.
> 
> Nice to see Bulova on sale in the UK again, it's a shame Hamilton can't be bothered to do the same.


Yes

I don't know much about Hamilton. However through yourself & others i've seen some nice pieces.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Herringbone!
> ...


Tried telling him that about 1000 posts ago but forgot I'm worse than he is.









Back on topic ehhem,

This is my 1961 Bulova with a Swiss 17 jewelled manual wind movement in an SS case of 33mm.

I love the dial on this, add to that that Shorty might find it too big, it's a bonus.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Yes, nice


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Mrcrowley said:
> ...


Very!!









(Mac, totally Mackless














)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


It had better not rain tomorrow.









Yep, some very nice watches in this thread, I'm obliged to all who posted.









I wouldn't mind seeing a few more if it's not an imposition?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a few more if it's not an imposition?


Your wish is my command, Oh Moderator









But I'm going to have to revert to my Accutrons .... 

Here is a bunch of Cal 214 Spaceviews in different case styles....




























And some more conventional Cal 214s .... the first photo shows 2 very early Accutrons



























218s to follow









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul. 

Those early 214s are lovely, the one on the right in particular.









I've only got one Accutron (







) and this is it. A 218 from 1971.


----------

